# Unterschied 24V Netzteile, Mean Well und SITOP Siemens



## Motox1982 (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich werde eine SPS von Beckhoff verbauen (CX5020).

Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei ein passendes 24V Netzteil zu suchen, z.B.: dieses hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mean-Well-Sc...zkabel_Verlängerungskabel&hash=item3cc936bd78

Nach einiger Recherche im WWW habe ich einige Beiträge gefunden die auf die SITOP von Siemens schwören, z.B.:

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10090543?tree=CatalogTree

Gibt es zwischen diesen beiden Netzteilen, Mean Well und Siemens, irgendwelche Vor-/Nachteile, wenn:

1) Ich das Netzteil nur für die SPS verwende
2) Ich das Netzteil für die SPS und die Versorgung der 24V Taster in den einzelnen Wohnräumen verwende

Kann ich bei Punkt 1 u. 2 das Mean Well einsetzen, oder welchen Vorteil bietet das teurere SITOP von Siemens?

Vielen Dank, mfg Mario


----------



## ohm200x (28 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

habe seit 2,5 Jahren mit nem Meanwell 120 Watt Netzteil für SPS und Taster im Haus / Garage absolut keine Probleme. Seit ca neun Monaten hängt auch noch die Drossel für'n KNX Bus mit drauf. Der läuft seither mit nur 24V auch einwandfrei. Zuvor hing der an dem von dir vorgeschlagenem 60Watt Meanwell NT was ich auf ca. 30V hochgedreht hatte. 

Zu den Sitop kann ich nichts sagen. Vor rund 12 Jahren wurden bei Audi Trotz Siemens als GU Netzteile von Phoenix verbaut. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Motox1982 (28 Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Hast du die SPS/Taster noch zusätzlich abgesichert (auf der 24V Seite)?

mfg, Mario


----------



## MSB (28 Dezember 2012)

Motox1982 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Hast du die SPS/Taster noch zusätzlich abgesichert (auf der 24V Seite)?
> 
> mfg, Mario



Mit Sicherungen und Schaltnetzteilen ist das allgemein (unabhängig vom Hersteller) immer ein potentielles Problem.
Je nach größe des Netzteils bzw. der Größe/Charakteristik der Sicherung schaltet sich das Schaltnetzteil schneller ab,
als das deine Sicherung auslösen kann.

Wenn du 08/15 Sicherungen verwenden willst, musst du also genauestens das Datenblatt des Netzteils studieren, 
welche Sicherungen das Netzteil auslösen kann.

Die Alternative wären spezialisierte (elektronische) Sicherungen wie z.B. Murr Mico, oder auch das Sitop Selektivitätsmodul,
oder von der anderen Seite her ein Netzteil mit "Power Boost Funktion" wie z.B. die Phoenix Quint Serie, diese Netzteil können im Kurzschlussfall einen vergleichsweise hohen Mehr-Strom liefern der dann die Sicherung auslöst, wobei das von der planerischen Seite (Leitungsquerschnitt / Leitungslänge / Sicherungsgröße) relativ komplex ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

